# Want to invest in silver is it crazy to spread bet  on it. Advice please?



## cosher10 (7 Sep 2010)

Hi i want to invest €5000 in silver and i am thinking about doing this through spread betting i know this is very risky but i am willing to take a risk with it tell me am i mad?


----------



## george.shaw (7 Sep 2010)

You are not mad but maybe imprudent. 

Silver is less volatile than the ISEQ and far less volatile than individual companies on the ISEQ. However it is leveraged to gold and tends to move up faster than gold and fall as sharp as gold. Spread betting is extremely high risk and very few people (if any people) make money doing it. I have not heard of one person who has made money on a consistent basis spread betting.

Would be far safer to buy the physical, tangible asset - in silver bullion coins or bars - and keep it aside for the rainy day that is coming. Or if brave - put €500 into spread betting account and take a punt with tight stops and some of the rest into bullion itself.

Good video on silver here:
Robert Kiyosaki: Why Silver Bullion Is The Biggest Investment Opportunity Ever
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7D4zjkv1Ssw


----------



## cosher10 (7 Sep 2010)

thanks i was actually thinking along those lines play it safe (as possible) and buy mostly physical silver and have a bit of fun with the spread betting with a stop. 

thanks george.


----------



## j31emerald (13 Sep 2010)

Hi Cosher10,
If you're prepared for the silver volatility (it moves up and down faster than gold) your safest option is silver bullion coins from one of the major mints - go for silver eagles, silver philharmonics etc. These all have the benefit of being traded in ireland as legal tender - you can buy and sell them without VAT implications - and they are higly liquid wherever you go around the world.


----------



## Ravima (29 Oct 2010)

there is VAT payable if you are resident in Ireland.

www.bullionvault.com might be a better bet. have  a look


----------



## sabre (5 Nov 2010)

If you dont posess it, then you dont own it. Do the research.

sabre


----------



## Ravima (6 Nov 2010)

If you PHYSICALLY want to possess it in Ireland, then you must pay 21%VAT. How then will you sell it as you will have to PHYSICALLY bring it to sell. It is safer to hold it in a vault. You still own it, save on the VAT and can sell at the press of a button on the laptop or a phone call. 

have a look at www.bullionvault.com/#saravima


----------



## paperclip (10 Nov 2010)

Ye, I second bullion vault, www.bullionvault.com/#ballygowan

I bought a load of silver earlier in the year and made a small profit selling it... the sites also very easy to use and set up.


----------

